# newly berried mammas



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are 2 new berried mammas in the breeder box. They will stay in here till they have the babies...lets them have a breather from aggressive males 

Love the spotted legs on the TT and look at those lime green eggs on the Blue Velvet. 
Tangerine Tiger x Bengal Tiger
and Blue Velvet x Blue Velvet.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bluevelvet, bluejelly and bluepearl shrimps are the same?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

NOPE...

Blue Pearl is same as Snowball....Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis varietion blue.
Blue Velvet is same as high grade Blue Rili...these are the ones that have NO red on them, been selectively bred for the blue color only...only have blue babies.

Blue Jelly is Taiwan cross of BKK x CWB (I believe that's correct) it is blue with white stripes like the bkk but in blue.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Love the spots on the legs on the TT also.... very nice!!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Tina, welcome back...hope all is well! Sadly the TT dropped her eggs after I put her in the box, so she's back in the main tank, but blue mamma is still hanging in there.


----------

